# Cheapest landline provider



## laois1 (29 May 2013)

Apologies if this is already on here. Am looking for the best buys for landline suppliers. Currently with Vodafone 45 per month looking for a cheaper option. Thanks


----------



## laois1 (29 May 2013)

Hi I am just interested in landline calls. No broadband for now. My package actually costs 32 per month, it's just it is often more if I end up calling mobiles, international etc. anyone know if there is anything cheaper on the market. I see the basic UPC package starts at 6.50 but doesn't include any calls. I would like some inclusive minutes.


----------

